# Kids Q



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 9, 2007)

Got this email from a bud. I have no clue, can any one help out?


I am entered in  the New Holland Summer Fest and I signed my daughter, Melissa, age 12,  up for the Kids Q contest. The entries are Chicken, Beef and Chefs Choice. How elaborate should she get? When they mean beef, it can be any cut, like sirloin or a roast? This is her first contest and she is nervous. 

Any help would greatly be appreciated.

Chuck Dorak
Chuck's Wagon BBQ


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 9, 2007)

I did this contestes in 2005. For beef you can do any cut I did brisket but I did not have enough time so it turned out like crap. So I would suggest that you do something else. Some of the teams I saw were doing burgers but I think if you wanted to impress the judges I would do a nice roast. For chicken just do what cut you like best. Chefes choice is up to you when I was there I saw alot of teams doing dessert. I did ribs and took second. I think everyting follows kcbs rules so six samples in a box green leaf lettuce ect.

Chris


----------

